
Is there really a shortage of software engineers?​ - amitpatels
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/really-shortage-software-engineers-amit-patel
======
chrisbennet
There _is_ a shortage of software devs who will work for under market price
i.e. "cheap software developers".

~~~
amitpatels
I don't know if that is true. Because there are so many software developers
who are unemployed that they would want to work for free just so that they can
begin their career.

It is a kind of chicken and egg situation. Employers are saying we are not
getting right talent. Employees are saying we are not getting right jobs.

Both have to sit and think about this.

